# Custom Glass Spray Bar



## vdubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I am thinking about getting some clear glass spray bars made as i cannot find any locally. i am working with a fabricator to get these made. is there any interest from anyone to have them made in a larger quantity.
obv it is dependant on price, so i am still working on that
since these are custom hand made, they will be customizable.

will look like this to some extent


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

What's the purpose and/or benefits of these vs. the spray bars on the eheim? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

It's clear and is not a unsightly as that ugly green spray bar from eheim.

You could also get some clear acrylic from here and make your ownhttp://kidder.ca/education.html


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I mean wouldn't the clear glass spray bar become even more unsightly after a week once you can a actually see all the gunk build up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One of the reasons spray bars are green is so you don't get algae in them or if you do you can't see it.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

BillD said:


> One of the reasons spray bars are green is so you don't get algae in them or if you do you can't see it.


Yeah that's what I meant to say this entire time hahaha 
I mean yes the glass does look nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Personally. Id be afraid of breaking it somehow... or even is something cracks and maybe a glass piece falls in the tank and a fish picks it up. 

But then again, I'm just extremely clumsy...


----------

